# Wanted: Outback 21Rs Or 23Rs



## dbsmalls (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, I am new to the forum but have been looking at Outbacks for several years. We have decided to buy one and are looking for a used 21RS or 23RS. We are located in central Pennsylvania but are willing to travel a little way to find a new RV. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## ready2camp (Sep 13, 2011)

dbsmalls said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum but have been looking at Outbacks for several years. We have decided to buy one and are looking for a used 21RS or 23RS. We are located in central Pennsylvania but are willing to travel a little way to find a new RV. Thanks for any replies!


Hello! I am just getting ready to list my 2011 210RS for sale.

I am located in Carlisle, PA. Please feel free to conract me by phone (717-243-8797) or by e-mail ([email protected])

Bill Beck


----------



## dbsmalls (Feb 16, 2015)

ready2camp said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum but have been looking at Outbacks for several years. We have decided to buy one and are looking for a used 21RS or 23RS. We are located in central Pennsylvania but are willing to travel a little way to find a new RV. Thanks for any replies!


Hello! I am just getting ready to list my 2011 210RS for sale.

I am located in Carlisle, PA. Please feel free to conract me by phone (717-243-8797) or by e-mail ([email protected])

Bill Beck
[/quote]
Hello, I just saw this message and sent you an email.
Bill Small


----------

